# Hiii from Bodrum...Aylin



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hiiiii,
I am a new member from BODRUM in Turkey.
I am living in Bodrum that is a wonderfull place in the world i think. And also I think I can not live without sea.

)))))))))))))

Aylin...


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey homen - welcome to Sailnet dude.


----------



## AjariBonten (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome, we need some more folks around here from further afield!

Welcome aboard!


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Hello Homen, and welcome to Sailnet.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks so much....


----------



## mgmhead (Jan 14, 2007)

Ahoy Homen, welcome aboard Sailnet. Glad to have you represent Bodrum, Turkey. I'll look forward to your unique perspective of the goings on and the characters who post here at Sailnet.

Welcome...MGM


----------



## quidam1947 (Mar 5, 2009)

Merhabā (_hello_) Homenjoy! Memnun oldum (_Nice to meet you_).

_This is pretty much the only words I know in your language, so I'm glad you speak english. _ I'm new here too. Someday soon, my husband and I plan on visiting your country.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi again... sorry for late )))))))))) i was busy for some works....
guidam1947 Merhabaaaaaaa)))))))))) ben de memnun oldum... when will you come to Bodrum? If you need anything tell me if i can help you... sorry my english i think it is not good but i want to improve....
The wheather in bodrum is beatifull now... Sea, fish, squid and raki are waiting for all of you.... Living in Bodrum is marvelous.... yuppiiiiiiiiiiiiiii )))))))))))


----------



## quidam1947 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi Homejoy,

We probably won't be there for a few more years. We are building our boat now that we will do our cruising on. See my introductions thread http://www.sailnet.com/forums/introduce-yourself/52178-building-dream.html But your country is on our top 10 places we want to see.

I would love to learn more about you. Your sailing background. What kind of boat do you have and if you have any future cruising plans.

If you ever sail to the US you have friends here that will gladly help with your needs, as well.

Kindest regards,
Michele and Bruce


----------



## kaluvic (Jan 14, 2009)

Welcome Homenjoy.
I'm in Leb. an am hoping to visit your area this summer of next.
Sounds like a wonderful place.


----------

